
Facebook Won't Say If It Will Use Your Brain Activity for Advertisements - sharkweek
https://theintercept.com/2017/05/22/facebook-wont-say-if-theyll-use-your-brain-activity-for-advertisements/?comments=1#comments
======
hackuser
@mods: Please fix the link, which is to the comments and not to the article
(and the comments are currently abominable).

